# The Raid [1 Drug Lord , 20 Elite Cops, 30 Floors of Hell]



## Detective (Feb 26, 2012)

​
*Release Date:* March 23, 2012 (limited)
*Studio:* Sony Pictures Classics
*Director:* Gareth Evans
*Screenwriter:* Gareth Evans
*Starring:* Iko Uwais, Doni Alamsyah, Joe Taslim, Yayan Ruhian, Ray Sahetapy
*Genre:* Action
*MPAA Rating:* R [For strong brutal bloody violence throughout, and language]



> *Synopsis:* Deep in the heart of Jakarta's slums lies an impenetrable safe house for the world's most dangerous killers and gangsters. Until now, the run-down apartment block has been considered untouchable to even the bravest of police. Cloaked under the cover of pre-dawn darkness and silence, an elite swat team is tasked with raiding the safe house in order to take down the notorious drug lord that runs it. But when a chance encounter with a spotter blows their cover and news of their assault reaches the drug lord, the building's lights are cut and all the exits blocked. Stranded on the sixth floor with no way out, the unit must fight their way through the city's worst to survive their mission.



[YOUTUBE]v0hSL3a_kaw[/YOUTUBE]​
If you are a manly man, or just a badass woman, you need to see this film on Day One, motherfuckers. This is gonna be fierce as fuck. I am predicting it as the 300 of 2012. 

It definitely looks like it won't hold back like the usual Hollywood censored nonsense that we are accustomed to, if only because it's a foreign film(that was praised as the greatest action movie in years at the Toronto Film Festival last year).

The score should be amazing as well, since it's a collaboration between Mike Shinoda(Fort Minor, Linkin Park) and Joe Trapanese(scoring parter with Daft Punk on the Tron Legacy soundtrack  ). You can here part of the original score in the trailer itself.

In conclusion, Come at me Bros. 



P.S: Just to entice you fellow film connoisseurs even more, check out this sneak peak, aptly entitled 4 on 1.

[YOUTUBE]IOF4yNpYEkg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 26, 2012)

It's gonna be a great flick, no doubt.

So disappointed Shinoda is doing the score, though--he's wack as fuck.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 26, 2012)

That's the only part of the movie that I'm not looking forward to

I can't wait to see this in theaters it looks dope


----------



## Detective (Feb 26, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> So disappointed Shinoda is doing the score, though--he's wack as fuck.



I'm giving him the benefit of the doubt here, mostly because of who he is collaborating with, and also because the reviews from last year's TIFF have expressed that the music blends well with the tense suspense and flowing action.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 26, 2012)

Detective said:


> I'm giving him the benefit of the doubt here, mostly because of who he is collaborating with, and also because the reviews from last year's TIFF have expressed that the music blends well with the tense suspense and flowing action.



Didn't the version that appeared at TIFF feature the original score, though? I swear I remember reading that.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2012)

There's no way it'll be in theaters anywhere I know of in High Point, but I'll definitely be seeing it online.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 26, 2012)

Are they seriously altering its name to "The Raid: Redemption?" 
So lame and cheesy 

seriously tho, i am disappoint

This was the first trailer i saw of it a while back, oh fuck did it get me pumped. this was the shit man: 
[YOUTUBE]uWlmhMSnVdM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 26, 2012)

It's been renamed since it's going to be a trilogy, which was planned right from the get go.


----------



## Detective (Feb 26, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Didn't the version that appeared at TIFF feature the original score, though? I swear I remember reading that.



I have researched your statement and found it to be true. The original score is by Aria Prayogi and Fajar Yuskemal. However, I mixed up reviews from TIFF with the Sundance Film Festival, where the film premiered with the new soundtrack, and that is where the score gets it's due. Some have even said they have forgotten what the original was like, because the new score just moved in and rolled with the flow of the film. And that it may be the best work of Linkin Park, even though it's just Shinoda doing the score. 

[YOUTUBE]xjT_ouP4OyI[/YOUTUBE]​
Here is the first preview of the soundtrack. I think it's the main theme, since it's called "The Raid". Nice mix of piano, electric and drum beats with organic symphony strings.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks cool. Hopefully it will come to the theaters over here.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2012)

My theater didn't even show freaking Arrietty.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 26, 2012)

yeah but this is a violent action film.  So it might be a hit with SC natives

then again it's foreign.

So maybe not


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 26, 2012)

Detective said:


> ​
> *Release Date:* March 23, 2012 (limited)
> *Studio:* Sony Pictures Classics
> *Director:* Gareth Evans
> ...



Heh,I heard this was an amazing balls-to-the-walls action movie,Ong-Bak 1 style.

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Detective (Feb 26, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Heh,I heard this was an amazing balls-to-the-walls action movie,Ong-Bak 1 style.
> 
> Can't wait to see it!



Ciupy my friend, I have no doubts that you shall do anything in your power to see this on Day One, just like myself.

And as a contingency, watch the R5/R6 Screener copy that will no doubt release a few weeks/days before the premier from that one site that we cannot mention by name on a forum(as per the secret rules of cool people).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

We need a :looksgood emote that links to this:


----------



## Detective (Feb 28, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> We need a :looksgood emote that links to this:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

I swear to reserve usage to only the highest quality films.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2012)

This is the one made by the Merantau guy right? Looks decent.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks better than decent :|


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks good, is what you mean to say.


----------



## Detective (Mar 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Looks good, is what you mean to say.



Looks like only 20 more days till this can of whoopass will be available in selected theatres. My masculinity is ready.


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 4, 2012)

Will definitively being seeing this boss of a movie. Cinemark is your best chance of seeing this in theaters.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2012)

Detective said:


> Looks like only 20 more days till this can of whoopass will be available in selected theatres. My masculinity is ready.


 I got my $5.00 ready and my Sunday afternoon schedule 100% cleared.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 5, 2012)

Fun fact: When you enter the theatre doorway you are strip of your manliness and your equipment for you are no man watching movies of this magnitude , you are its bitch and it will give you the manliness not that you want but the manliness that you need.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2012)

That happens every time I go in because I don't have a date.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That happens every time I go in because I don't have a date.



So you one of those guys that sit next to another guys girlfriend when he goes to buy snacks and refuses to move since  you dont give a darn....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah.

I can pretend that I'm not a complete loser that way because people think I'm with her instead of all by myself.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I can pretend that I'm not a complete loser that way because people think I'm with her instead of all by myself.



Whose the loser here the guy who is sexing someone else woman or the guy who is witnessing someone else sexing his woman?


----------



## Detective (Mar 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I can pretend that I'm not a complete loser that way because people think I'm with her instead of all by myself.



Your views of the world continue to intrigue me and I would like to subscribe to your newsletter and/or e-bulletin. :33




Huey Freeman said:


> Whose the loser here the guy who is sexing someone else woman or the guy who is witnessing someone else sexing his woman?



Whoa, hold on Huey. 

You've just taken this thread about a manly film to a whole different level of intense philosophy.

This is Chicken Vs. Egg level shit. I'm gonna have to ask you to shelf that debate because the wrong answer could destroy the very fabric of the universe.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2012)

True story: this weekend I was watching Safe House (on your recommendation, of course), alone, as always.

This older Chinese lady comes in (she was definitely Chinese, and I'm not just saying that she is as a general "Oriental" classification stereotype--I can tell) and she sat one seat over from me.

Know what I did?

Slid one seat over.


Who's the man? 

That's right. 

Me.


----------



## Detective (Mar 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> True story: this weekend I was watching Safe House (on your recommendation, of course), alone, as always.
> 
> This older Chinese lady comes in (she was definitely Chinese, and I'm not just saying that she is as a general "Oriental" classification stereotype--I can tell) and she sat one seat over from me.
> 
> ...



I read your post and if I could only express one thing, it would be the following:



That's right. I did my research on you my friend. You must have known you can't hide from my skills. It was inevitable. 



P.S: Did you Kung Pao that chicken afterwards? With a side of fresh Mushu?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 5, 2012)

Detective said:


> Your views of the world continue to intrigue me and I would like to subscribe to your newsletter and/or e-bulletin. :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I get you next time universe....next time


----------



## Detective (Mar 17, 2012)

Less than a week away, NF!

Is your body and testicular fortitude ready!?


----------



## dream (Mar 17, 2012)

Detective said:


> Less than a week away, NF!
> 
> Is your body and testicular fortitude ready!?



My body is more than ready.  At the very least I'll be worth the price of admission.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

My body was ready the minute they cut open my mother's womb and pulled me out, holding a Desert Eagle in one hand, and my 8-inch dick in the other.


----------



## Detective (Mar 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> My body was ready the minute they cut open my mother's womb and pulled me out, holding a Desert Eagle in one hand, and my 8-inch dick in the other.



When you consider that you had not gone through puberty or FPS training yet, one must consider that your HP/PP/Swag statistics would be ridiculous now. 

/End RPG Mentality.


----------



## Detective (Mar 25, 2012)

Listen you fellow Men and Badass Women of NF....

I have witnessed this masterpiece of testosterone filled cinema the other day, and I have come away with a three word summary:


*Spoiler*: _From The Secret Files Of The Detective_ 



*GLORIOUS 

BADASSERY 

CONFIRMED*




1000% confirmed.

Manga Canon.



*Warning: * This film has been rated M, for Manly. It has side effects that can cause or lead to increased testosterone production in your testicles while viewing. It has also lead to reported unexplained pregnancies of women that has been traced back to a conception date within the theatre of viewing itself. There has also been documented records stating that after viewing, you will feel the urge to punch the first person in the parking lot out of mandatory compulsion, and they will punch you back out of respect. Epic brawls will ensue. 

[YOUTUBE]xjT_ouP4OyI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 25, 2012)

Taking a chick to see it. So buying like 3 packs of condoms then...


----------



## dream (Mar 25, 2012)

I would watch the movie but the nearest theater, showing it, is quite a bit far away.  

If I can get a friend to come along then traveling the distance might be worth it to watch it now instead of waiting for it to be released closer here if ever.


----------



## Detective (Mar 25, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Taking a chick to see it. So buying like 3 packs of condoms then...



Your new found increased capacity for testosterone production will no doubt punch//bicycle kick/missile drop knick through the condoms themselves, so there really is no point at all in wasting your money on glorified rubber protection. Only your own willpower can hold you back now. 

She will not decline the child however, because her ovaries will have prophesied the conception of the manly sperm about to pillage them like a super powered Ninja Viking with a PhD in Manliness and Epic Results.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 25, 2012)

You are right i need to beat that ass raw


----------



## Detective (Mar 25, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> You are right



That's what all of NF said.



> i need to beat that ass raw



BTW, I just wanted to say congratulations to you on the upcoming new addition to your family. I only pray that you educate Wuzzman Jr. enough that he or she will not be able to use that exact username on this forum in 13 years.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 27, 2012)

Will do Bro


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

That's what she said.


----------



## Shade (Mar 27, 2012)

Holy crap, I have a hard time believing anything will be able to top this in the balls-to-the-wall action category this year. Beast of a film.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks good.

Oh it lookks good.


Conan Looks Good.


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2012)

The Raid is perhaps one of the action movies I've ever seen, it's certainly the movie of this year so far. The plot is bare-bones, it's only meant to give us a reason for the action. Normally I tend to dislike such a thing in a movie but when seeing the action any displeasure I might have had disappeared. And by god is the action wonderful, this entire movie is a symphony to action movie lovers, the fantastic music just servers to increase the enjoyment.

9.5/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2012)

Wait, it's out now? 



I can watch?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 30, 2012)

this is a redband movie and selected theatres?

Mother fucking fuck Canadian theatres


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2012)

You fuckin' kidding me? 

I quit movies.


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Wait, it's out now?
> 
> 
> 
> I can watch?



There aren't too many theaters showing it but if there is one relatively near then I high recommend that you watch it.

Glover, no idea.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2012)

Safe bet it's not good for $5.00 Sunday.


----------



## Detective (Apr 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Safe bet it's not good for $5.00 Sunday.



Your wallet may want you to pay $5.00 but your manhood and heart will gladly pay $10.00 for this film. It's that amazing. Guaranteed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

But what if there are no theaters in Colorado (sometimes known as Communist Mexico) even play it at all?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 9, 2012)

Did someone from Mexico beat you up and stole your girl or lunch money CMX?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

No, but one of these Mexican fuckers makes more money than I do.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No, but one of these Mexican fuckers makes more money than I do.



Stop hating on the hustle, when you want a raise just dig in dead and just go seduce your boss.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

I wonder if she's seducable. 

She's actually pretty attractive for an older lady.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wonder if she's seducable.
> 
> She's actually pretty attractive for an older lady.



Is she single?  If yes of course she is, if she is a pain in the ass boss then its obvious that she is sexually frustrated and easy pickings.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

She's married.

But I think she's probably sexually frustrated. No one man could tame that booty.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 9, 2012)

Maybe she needs that excitement back in her life, you got to give it to her not just for your raise but for sexually frustrated middle age wives everywhere.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

I need to push her muffin right up into her womb.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 9, 2012)

You need to make her feel like she is 20 years old again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

So get her drunk, drop in some date rape into her vodka n cranberry, then fuck her without a condom?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So get her drunk, drop in some date rape into her vodka n cranberry, then fuck her without a condom?



That is girls who are 18 years old . 

Its more like take her to a club that plays shitty european house music, take some EX, go home and have unprotected sex before you two pass out. Dont forget to threat her like a dirty prostitute.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Detective (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

I tried to convince my friends to watch it but those cunts said that they don't like watching these kinds of action movies on the big screen.


----------



## Detective (Apr 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I tried to convince my friends to watch it but those cunts said that they don't like watching these kinds of action movies on the big screen.



Did they have a vagina campfire sing-a-long already planned for this weekend? Where they would braid each other's hair into plaits, talk about the state of the latest KPOP boy band, and exchange horror stories about who had the worst time of the month?

God damn it man, WHY!?


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

No idea, instead we watched 21 Jump Street.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 15, 2012)

Actually , I am willing to bet it was Goob who chicken out. That warm feeling you had when you were going to buy the ticket is called manliness.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

I already saw the movie all by myself weeks ago, was willing to go a second time.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I already saw the movie all by myself weeks ago, was willing to go a second time.



So either you could not handle the levels of testosterone pump into your body for a second time or pics or it didnt happen .


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> So either you could not handle the levels of testosterone pump into your body for a second time or pics or it didnt happen .



Pics of how I was willing to see the movie again?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Pics of how I was willing to see the movie again?



Picture of you buying and seeing the movie the first time. You got to document that shit, I know I did ,it is a very important step in a mans life that is why I know you didnt see it.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

I can't provide any pictures of that.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I can't provide any pictures of that.



Then you didnt see and you were lying?

Concessions accepted


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

Look at my post on the 30th.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 15, 2012)

you have a brother or girlfriend ? probably using their purchase as proof. Have you no shame.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

No to both.


----------



## Detective (Apr 15, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> you have a brother or girlfriend ? probably using their purchase as proof. Have you no shame.



Your relentless, Huey.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

Huey is just crazy.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 15, 2012)

Detective said:


> Your relentless, Huey.


Leave no stone un-turn you got to dig in deep, the evidence is there. This Goob fella is guilty and we all know it.


Eternal Goob said:


> Huey is just crazy.



Crazy for greater Justice.


----------



## Detective (Apr 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Huey is just crazy.



Like a Fox. 

/End Simpsons Joke.



Huey Freeman said:


> Crazy for greater Justice.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

> This Goob fella is guilty and we all know it.



I'm only guilty of being truthful. 



> Crazy for greater Justice.



More like crazy for the sake of being crazy.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm only guilty of being truthful.



Truth, you can handle what the truth is! For starters Goob isnt your real name!


> More like crazy for the sake of being crazy.


 
 There is no time for sanity when one is fighting the criminal elements of this world.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

> Truth, you can handle what the truth is! For starters Goob isnt your real name!



Yes, I can handle the truth.  Never claimed otherwise. 



> There is no time for sanity when one is fighting the criminal elements of this world.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

They had this at the $5.00 showing! 

It was awesome! 

I spent the first five minutes trying to figure out the location of the film. I am familiar with Korean, Chinese, Japanese, and even a little Vietnamese, but this wasn't any of those things.

I figured "maybe it's Flip, but those people are too big and don't look Flip..." and was confused.

Then I find out it's Indonesia. What's that?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They had this at the $5.00 showing!
> 
> It was awesome!


You got to see this at the theater for $5.00?  Bargain.  Nicely done dude.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They had this at the $5.00 showing!
> 
> It was awesome!



Was it the best action movie that you have seen?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

THE RAID! 


Actually, I don't know. I've seen hundreds of them so it would be difficult to just give an answer on the spot. Also, there are sub-genres to consider (Martial Arts, Shooters, War).


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

True, what was your favorite scene?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

The brothers vs that little asian dude. 

Fucking guy would make a wonderful horror movie villain. He would only have to get up at the end of that scene.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2012)

I liked that part too.  Everyone in the theater got really excited when they finally killed that guy.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

> Fucking guy would make a wonderful horror movie villain. He would only have to get up at the end of that scene.





He was pretty awesome especially when he had that piece of glass jammed into his throat.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> He was pretty awesome especially when he had that piece of glass jammed into his throat.


He wasn't nearly as awesome when they carved him up with that same piece of glass.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Rukia said:


> He wasn't nearly as awesome when they carved him up with that same piece of glass.



I don't know, I thought that it was a pretty badass way to die.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

It was a very intense fight scene for sure. 


Just incredibly unrealistic. I kept thinking to myself, "Man, it'd be so easy to just slap a rear naked choke on that guy..." It was wide open. And there were two of them.

I also couldn't help but think one could hold him down while the other one kicked his head in. 

But that would not have been awesome.  Sometimes you gotta sacrifice reality for the awesome fight scene.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Realism is overrated anyways.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 17, 2012)

Review is up. I hope it's an okay read, as I accidentally lost the first draft. 

One thing I also liked about this movie is how both sides actually have intriguing strategies. The characters weren't just brainless morons, but actually used their heads along with their feat/fists.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Pretty spot-on review, Martial. :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

Certainly one of the best action movies in the 21st century.


----------



## left4lol (May 4, 2012)

Gareth will direct holywood movie "Breaking The Bank"
who's cara gonna have to kill now?


> Gareth Evans, director of festival hits ?Merantau? and more recently, ?The Raid: Redemption? looks like he?s all set to make his Hollywood debut. The director has teamed up with Universal Picpek
> ?Breaking the Bank? will be based on the true life story of a former UFC fighter name ?Lightning? Lee Murray, a mixed martial arts brawler turned criminal mastermind who orchestrated the largest heist in history in England back in 2006. Yeah, tell me you?ve heard of that one before. The entire idea behind a UFC fighter becoming a criminal mastermind is so ridiculous, if you tried to pitch it to Hollywood, they?d probably laugh you out of town. But apparently it?s all true. Go figure.


Berandal and this just become my most anticipated movie pek. lets hope the Hollywood give him enough freedom and didn't get in the way of all the action .


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

I really really hope that they let him do what he wants.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2012)

Lee Murray movie? 


They getting Lee Murray to star in it, too? Or is he still in prison? I don't remember. 

I also find it stupid they market him as a "UFC fighter" when he has only had one of his 10 fights in the UFC.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Lee Murray is still in jail.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2012)

Good. 

I'll watch the movie though.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

At the very least the action will be decent.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2012)

Decent like a fox.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

It will certainly be miles above Bay's action.


----------



## left4lol (May 4, 2012)

The action will be awesome if they could get both iko and yayan to choreograph that movie, the problem is whether or not the hollywood stuntman is able to handle it :ho.

If they can't well atleast the camerawork will be good .


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Hollywood stuntmen should be able to handle anything thrown their way.


----------



## left4lol (May 4, 2012)

They might be able and willing to get hurt but would they be able move as choreographed . Till i see a good hand to hand fight scene from a hollywood movie i very much have my doubt


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

> Till i see a good hand to hand fight scene from a hollywood movie i very much have my doubt



Did the Bourne Identity have any decent moments of h2h?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2012)

Asian fight scenes may be well-choreographed, but they are never realistic.


Well, almost never.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Oldboy did have some realistic fight scenes.


----------



## left4lol (May 11, 2012)

The Raid : Claycat Style


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 11, 2012)

No choreo is realistic if you got 15 guys around you and they all coming at you 1 at a time.


----------



## dream (May 11, 2012)

left4lol said:


> The Raid : Claycat Style


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2012)

Dem claycats.

Making claymation1000% more manly.


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2012)

CMX is your Novel any good?


----------



## Federer (May 11, 2012)

Such a pity that no Dutch theater is showing this movie.

Have to download this movie, I so wanted to see this in a movietheater.


----------



## dream (May 11, 2012)

> Have to download this movie, I so wanted to see this in a movietheater.



Sadly I don't believe that there are any good quality releases out to download. :/


----------



## Federer (May 11, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Sadly I don't believe that there are any good quality releases out to download. :/



I'll wait, I'm a very patient man.

It's really unfortunate that asian martial arts movies don't make it here to the movie theaters.


----------



## left4lol (May 11, 2012)

It shown in imagine film festival in Amsterdam a few weeks ago and winning the silver screen award. IMDB said that it will be released in Netherlands in 28 june. Th bluray probably released in august.


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2012)

Best film I have seen all year.


----------



## dream (May 12, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Best film I have seen all year.


----------



## Yasha (May 12, 2012)

I hate you all who have seen it. Hope you get Kawasaki disease.


----------



## dream (May 12, 2012)

One day you will experience it's wonder, Yasha.


----------



## Detective (Jun 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> One day you will experience it's wonder, Yasha.





Eternal Goob said:


> Sadly I don't believe that there are any good quality releases out to download. :/





Yasha said:


> I hate you all who have seen it. Hope you get Kawasaki disease.



I predict that these statements will be made untrue within the next 24 hours.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 4, 2012)

Movie of the year material. Some of the fight scenes are insane.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2012)

One of my favorite parts is when the dude drops from the ceiling and is immediately tackled out the window.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 4, 2012)

I lost count of how many guys got thrown out of window.


----------



## tashtin (Jun 4, 2012)

Yasha said:


> I lost count of how many guys got thrown out of window.



2


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Stunna said:


> One of my favorite parts is when the dude drops from the ceiling and is immediately tackled out the window.





I loved that scene.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2012)

It feels like it was more than two.

I personally lost count of how many people were thrown into walls.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 4, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> CMX is your Novel any good?



Of course it is. 


I need to watch this movie again. And again. And again.


----------

